# Chanel 4 Racing.



## Alec Swan (7 February 2015)

A.P.McCoy,  the champion jockey for a staggering 20 years,  has announced his retirement whilst riding home his 200th. winner of the season,  Mr Mole.

In my view,  McCoy is the greatest jump jockey,  and one of the greatest advocates of National Hunt racing,  of all time.

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

I think that was the most exciting 60 minutes on Channel Four Racing, ever!
Denman, Coneygree, Sire de Grugy, McCoy, and Mr Mole!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 February 2015)

A legend.


----------



## TelH (7 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			In my view,  McCoy is the greatest jump jockey,  and one of the greatest advocates of National Hunt racing,  of all time.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


Not just the greatest jump jockey but right up there with the greatest sportsmen of all time.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

A very well earned retirement when it comes. Dickie will get a shot at the title next year and I suspect he will bow out when he gets it too.

Channel 4 must be clapping their hands in glee at getting this first hand from AP's very own mouth so no Chinese whispers.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

Now we even see his agent Dave Roberts I've never seen him on a racecourse before!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

I wondered why Martin Pipe was there.
Toby Balding and a few others will be looking down on Newbury today.


----------



## scotlass (7 February 2015)

One of - if not "the" - greatest ambassador for NH racing.  His commitment to his job will never be in question.

Channel 4 (Nick Luck in particular) .. AP has announced his intention to retire from race riding at the end of the season - they're talking like he's died!   Let's look forward to his rides at Cheltenham and Aintree and every other ride he has in the next 11 weeks.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

I hope he goes out with another National under his belt! Though we will miss him up at Perth!


----------



## teapot (7 February 2015)

Absolute legend of the sport. 

When is the end of season, April?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2015)

TelH said:



			Not just the greatest jump jockey but right up there with the greatest sportsmen of all time.
		
Click to expand...

You're right.  He has a level of modesty which few in such an exalted position manage to display.

As Bonkers says,  what a delight to see Denman,  and what a privilege for the girl who hunts him to allow him to extend.  The girl's face was a picture of delight!  

AP will be racing at Fakenham on Friday,  should anyone else fancy going,  we'll buy you drink!

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

EKW said:



			I hope he goes out with another National under his belt! Though we will miss him up at Perth!
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure how he will bow out, typically he might go to a gaff track, but if he wins a big one at Cheltenham, he might sign off.
Last race NH of the season is 25th April Sandown  park


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			I am not sure how he will bow out, typically he might go to a gaff track, but if he wins a big one at Cheltenham, he might sign off.
		
Click to expand...

He won't miss out on Aintree or the Scottish National, maybe the Irish the week after that. Then the season ends after that. 

Within minutes he is top trending on Twitter and Facebook - that is the power he holds!

The highs and lows of racing - McCoy comes down at the first in the next race!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

They are talking about Geraghty replacing McCoy as top jock to McManus. I really don't rate him at all mainly because he can't ride Tap to save himself lol!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

EKW said:



			A very well earned retirement when it comes. Dickie will get a shot at the title next year and I suspect he will bow out when he gets it too.

Channel 4 must be clapping their hands in glee at getting this first hand from AP's very own mouth so no Chinese whispers.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, if I were Dickie I would think about retiring too, he seems to have a balanced family life, does not need the money, and its not a given that he would get the Championship, it would be a very tough year, does he need that?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2015)

EKW said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

The highs and lows of racing - McCoy comes down at the first in the next race!
		
Click to expand...

As you say!!  And he walked back in with Barry Geraghty,  a little bit older,  but no wiser! 

There was a horse still down,  also a faller,  does anyone know of him and how he is?

Here's a thought,  I wonder if AP will be offered a directors post in the BHA.  They could do worse than have someone on board who knows what he's talking about.

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

C4  interview, 3.50:   OMG, a bit of emotion from AP, the hard man. Does he never cry?


----------



## bonny (7 February 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			OMG, a bit of emotion from AP, the hard man. Does he never cry?
		
Click to expand...

He's often emotional, I think all racing fans are as well after today !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

Not on Channel 4 racing unfortunately but my numb thug Ballycool has just won at Uttoxeter! Gutted I'm not down there with him but hey ho!

Sorry! Random thread hi jack


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

Its the end of an era.  When I was in racing he was riding for Pipe, and was provided with a jetstream of winners from Nicholashayne, we did not realise the mark of the man, he was a good jockey, but his determination to be the best jockey, never to look back always look forward, always improve, be the best, that revelation came later.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

scotlass said:



			Channel 4 (Nick Luck in particular) .. AP has announced his intention to retire from race riding at the end of the season - they're talking like he's died!   Let's look forward to his rides at Cheltenham and Aintree and every other ride he has in the next 11 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I wanted to go to this meeting [only go racing for special reasons], but I can't get to Newbury easily, so I settled for C4 Racing, I think they did a good job. It is a historic moment, like Arkle  [HIMSELF], Anthony Peter McCoy OBE  will always be " The Champ" to some, "AP" to me.


----------



## Rapidash (7 February 2015)

Looking forward to seeing AP in the dressage ring...


----------



## popsdosh (7 February 2015)

Rapidash said:



			Looking forward to seeing AP in the dressage ring...
		
Click to expand...

LOL he definitely would need a calmer first!


----------



## olop (7 February 2015)

Sadly I don't think NH racing will be the same without him  
Very sad but completely understand why he has decided to do it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

Its not sad, he is still fit and active, he has been "lucky".
I saw him before the announcement and he is too "drawn" , time to go. 
He will find it difficult, but I am sure he will cope.
I think he will have to walk away from the racing scene, though I am sure it will still be open house at "McCoy Towers"
All his friends are racing people, this is what is difficult, no one else understands.
Maybe he will breed some proper NH horses for us all to enjoy.


----------



## PorkChop (7 February 2015)

An absolute legend - I will miss wanting him to win every race


----------



## Clodagh (7 February 2015)

Such an amazing man. He is such a superb jockey, I think his riding is at an absolute pinnacle now he doesn't flog em like he might have done in his younger days and he is so absolutely skilled at beingh in the right place. What a ride on Mr mole - do you remember that horse last year, he was a complete fruitcake. That shows sublime skill, the ability to settle and win with such a horse.


----------



## humblepie (7 February 2015)

We were at Newbury as as AP went out on Mr Mole, OH said wonder if he will retire after this championship!  

Wishing him all the very best for the future.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 February 2015)

bonny said:



			He's often emotional, I think all racing fans are as well after today !
		
Click to expand...

I know I am.  Heard this on the news on my way home from the yard and welled up.  A true sportsman in every sense of the word . . . racing (and sport in general) will be poorer without him competing.  There won't be many sportsmen (or women) who can match his achievements - or his fabulous attitude.  It will certainly make Cheltenham bittersweet . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 February 2015)

olop said:



			Sadly I don't think NH racing will be the same without him  
Very sad but completely understand why he has decided to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I understand . . . he's going out while he's on top, having won every major gong and is still in one piece . . . makes perfect sense to me.  But I am sad to see him go . . . so hoping he will stay in the sport somehow either in breeding or training.

P


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2015)

You've all said it far better than I could; I'm still a bit choked even though you knew he couldn't go on for much longer and it was great that he was in JP colours when he announced it.  You could almost hear the 'OMG, what do I say' from them all.  Let's just hope he has a trouble free final run to the end of the season.  One thing's for sure, racing will see attendances go up wherever he rides until then.

He is a true Legend with a capital C.

Lifetime Achievement award at SPoY?  I know Nick said about SP but others who vote outside of racing will have had a long time to forget how great he is by that time.


----------



## Madam Min (7 February 2015)

He is the ultimate professional. I really love following the jump racing +as others have said it was an emotional moment when AP announced his retirement. Can understand as he's at the top of his game +its such a tough sport. Would be nice if he is still involved with NH somehow.


----------



## Mariposa (7 February 2015)

I have huge respect for AP, but I'm pleased he's retiring. He's achieved so much, he's still at the top of his game, I think it's the right time to bow out. You can only go to the well so many times, I hope he retires in one piece, to enjoy time with his family. I wonder if he'll go into training?!

On another note...I was so gutted for Sire de Grugy. Can horses come back from injury and be as successful as their were pre-injury? Big Bucks last year, Cue Card and Sprinter Sacre this year ( although I think SS will come back and win) . I find it all rather sad, getting sentimental in my old age!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

Mariposa said:



			On another note...I was so gutted for Sire de Grugy. Can horses come back from injury and be as successful as their were pre-injury? Big Bucks last year, Cue Card and Sprinter Sacre this year ( although I think SS will come back and win) . I find it all rather sad, getting sentimental in my old age!
		
Click to expand...

Even without the mistake and losing his jockey Mr Mole had SDG's measure today. Cheltenham might be a totally different story and I hope it is as the Moore's really deserve every success they get.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (7 February 2015)

The announcement is not dissimilar to that of Martin Pipes. His came during a telephone interview with The Morning Line and was a bolt from the blue.


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 February 2015)

I liked the way he just so casually dropped it into the interview with Rischi. Like you do. Oh by the way, I'm retiring.  In his usual calm & understated way.  He is an example to all young & aspiring sportsmen & women in how to conduct oneself & that hard work and determination & simply doing something because you love it & not because someone has waved £250k a week at you. Footballers take note !!


----------



## Chiffy (8 February 2015)

I always record the racing and watch in the evening. So glad I didn't see the news before I started watching. The impact was amazing, Rishi did well to keep interviewing! 
I think AP has chosen his moment perfectly and hope he finishes the season uninjured.
As a small aside, my daughter went to stay at Toby Balding's for work experience and a young lad had to vacate his room for her. Yes.... it was Tony McCoy! Little did we know quite how famous he was to become!


----------



## popsdosh (8 February 2015)

Chiffy said:



			I always record the racing and watch in the evening. So glad I didn't see the news before I started watching. The impact was amazing, Rishi did well to keep interviewing! 
I think AP has chosen his moment perfectly and hope he finishes the season uninjured.
As a small aside, my daughter went to stay at Toby Balding's for work experience and a young lad had to vacate his room for her. Yes.... it was Tony McCoy! Little did we know quite how famous he was to become!
		
Click to expand...

I just wish he had done it the same way a lot of the top jockeys do (did) . It was always considered bad luck to announce you were retiring in the future , Sorry to be a little negative but it does not take away from what he has achieved . I dont think we should be to downbeat as there are some good young jockeys coming along who will be waking up today relieved he will be going but in a nice way!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2015)

There will be many tributes to this truly remarkable man,  but will any better this?  I doubt it.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ViL7LdDTV8

Alec.

ps!  Now praying that this will load!  If it all works,  do please watch it.  I've found it moving,  beyond words.

PPS.  I suspect that it hasn't.  Will someone send me an e/mail address so that I can forward it to them.  Someone with a degree in IT would be handy!


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 February 2015)

Works for me.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## justabob (8 February 2015)

Works for me too, thankyou Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 February 2015)

Mark Boylan has some talent! And he is still very young (don't think he's hit 20 yet?)

I still love this from Limerick the other year where his undies were auctioned off!

The Ballad of APs Underpants

Theres a wise old saying
Thatll put you back on yer hocks
Behind every great man
Is a great pair of jocks

No better support*
Can be expected
With the elastic uplift
And the jewels protected

APs y-fronts*
Are a breed apart
The pressure thats on em
Would stop your heart

Galloping fast
Jumping and fallin
The treatment they get*
Is utterly appallin

God only knows
How the elastic survives
Not many are known
To have easier lives

They refuse to come loose
In the worst circumstance
Only Chantelle alone
Can get off these pants

Now you have a chance
To own this apparel
And support a great cause
Into the bargain as well

According to legend
These y-fronts are magic
Theyve won great races
Twould make you nostalgic

Pull em on - Youre transformed
Nothings rational
Anythings possible
You could win a Grand National

Straight from APs
Pert little arse
This is for real
This is no farce

Steam still rising*
from the last race
AP pushes hard
In the heat of the chase

Skid marks and all
Thrown in for free
Got a bit close
To fence number three

Put your hand in the air
And bid for them now
A collectors piece
Something to wow

Signed and framed*
On the wall of your pub
Draw customers in
For a drink and some grub

On your bedroom wall
If your strength does diminish
Theyll give inspiration
When youre riding a finish

Dont mind the mortgage
Go without the dinner
Bid on APs underpants
Theyll make you a winner


----------



## Mariposa (8 February 2015)

EKW said:



			Even without the mistake and losing his jockey Mr Mole had SDG's measure today. Cheltenham might be a totally different story and I hope it is as the Moore's really deserve every success they get.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - the relationship between Jamie and SDG is just a wonderful. I also hope so so much that Cue Card comes back to full power, the Tizzards are a great team.


----------



## Chiffy (8 February 2015)

Thankyou Alec for youtube link.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 February 2015)

EKW,  BRILLIANT and thank you! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 February 2015)

Well,  we went to Fakenham today,  Friday the 13th. an all!!  We went,  as many others,  because it'll be the last time that many of us will get to see the maestro in action.  We weren't disappointed.  The fact that he was swamped by autograph hunters,  having him sign their fixtures card,  and he turned not one away,  is the measure of the man for me.  And yes,  I caught him as he entered the weighing room,  and yet again,  with a smile and a welcome,  and when I thanked him,  he replied "It's a pleasure" and I believed him.

Two further observations,  the wind cut across the course and was enough to drive many to shelter,  it was bitter,  and has anyone looked carefully at Sam Twiston Davies's legs?  NEVER have I seen such a thin and skinny pair of ankles.  He looks like he's breaking in a pair of legs for a seagull! 

Alec.


----------



## Bryndu (13 February 2015)

Thank you Alec for the youtube tribute...wonderful.....racing will just not be the same....it was a privilege to have watched him.

Bryndu


----------

